
Show HN: “Introduction to React” screencast with source files - jhedwards
https://sutras.herokuapp.com/intro-to-react
======
jhedwards
Hi folks, I made a couple of videos here on how to start playing with React in
your browser with almost no setup. I am new to screencasts so any feedback
would be great. I hope they're useful!

